# Mains and Center speaker proj for a noob



## skinney6 (Jun 9, 2012)

I just built a CSS Quartet10 sub and i've got the bug. i want to build more!
I'd like to build mains and a center for under a grand. I like the Lineup series or the RT150 here...
http://htguide.com/forum/showthread.php4?t=28655
but it seem like there is always at least one component that is out of stock and i don't know how to pick a replacement that will work with that enclosure / crossover etc.
I'm still researching but i thought i'd post to see if you all had some sugestions

wait, i can do the Lineup R44, PE has the Tang Band and Madisound has the Foundtek
But i haven't looked into who stocks the xover components.


----------



## skinney6 (Jun 9, 2012)

i'm gonna do the TriTrix
http://www.speakerdesignworks.com/Tritrix_pg_3.html


----------



## JimH (Nov 11, 2011)

skinney6 said:


> i'm gonna do the TriTrix
> http://www.speakerdesignworks.com/Tritrix_pg_3.html


Remember Parts Express sells kits for those, with or without knockdown cabinets.


----------



## skinney6 (Jun 9, 2012)

whoops, i just placed an order for everything separatly last night.
I hope i can stop it
I'll email them now and call monday morning
Thanks Jim. this will save me $$


----------



## skinney6 (Jun 9, 2012)

will these make good mains and center? 
is this a good idea or is there another center design that will work better?


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

It's a great idea. I believe there is a smaller TM version that you can make for matching surrounds. I could be thinking of the Aviatrix though, I'm not sure. Making the full out MTMs for surrounds is overkill although some people choose to do it anyways.


----------



## JimH (Nov 11, 2011)

Although MTMs are normally not a great choice for centers when place horizontal due to poor off-axis response, the Tritrix is listed as suitable for that use. Should be fine. And yes, a TM version is available if you decide to build surrounds.


----------



## skinney6 (Jun 9, 2012)

ok, thx for talking me off the ledge guys. 
i'll find the TM design. 
It probably makes a difference having the same speakers all around huh?


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

So... what did you actually order, parts, kits, or KD tower kits?

Tritrix is an excellent place to start. It's part of a complete design family from the same designer, so you'll have flexibility for things like TM surrounds or MLTL towers. 

It's also an excellent place to start getting sucked into DIY audio. A modest investment will get you a big payback, but "big" is a relative term. There are design compromises in all drivers and speaker designs; you get more than just power handling and SPL with larger, more expensive drivers. Better drivers may play louder, but they'll also sound better at the same SPL. 

But the fine nuances of sound quality are lost on folks, and may not be at all obvious to you until you gain experience. That's what makes the Tritrix an excellent starter - they're good but not great, until you factor in price. Then they're hard to beat... 

HAve fun,
Frank


----------



## skinney6 (Jun 9, 2012)

I ordered the PE tritrix kit plus individual parts to make one more tritrix for my center. 
I'm making vented 20"x6.5x14.25 boxes

 

started gluing and screwing last night
the tritrix seemed like a good starting point
thanks!


----------



## skinney6 (Jun 9, 2012)

The other thing i needed to consider when selecting a proj was my AVR
it's a pio 1019ah
kinda entry level from what i understand. 
id hate to spend the time and money to make some Lineups or something only to find you i'd need a new amp to run them


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

We've got to stop meeting like this...

Before you worry about your AVR, and I'm guessing impedence limitations, you should read this. Bottomline is that as long as you don't abuse your amp, it's a non-issue. 
http://www.audioholics.com/education/amplifier-technology/impedance-selector-switch-1

My NatP's hit 3.2 ohms and my first AVR was 6+ohms only... never had an issue, just demoted the AVR to the test rig. Its replacement (Onkyo 707) is rated for 4 ohms, but you only get 35W/channel... read the article, it's all about safety certification requirements, not real hazards. 

Have fun,
Frank


----------



## skinney6 (Jun 9, 2012)

Frank! what's up homie?

good article. i didn't comprehend most of it but it sounds like 6 or 4Ω is kind of a non issue
Maybe theres a slight chance i'll over heat but i'm willing to take that change.
well, i dont really need to since the tt's are 8Ω


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

Have you made anymore progress on the enclosures? What are you thinking for a finish ?


----------



## skinney6 (Jun 9, 2012)

na, but i'm going over tonight to do a little. my parts and jasper jig should arrive tomorrow so hopefully i can have them together saturday afternoon (or at least 2, one xover component just shipped today so i prob wont see that till next week).
i have to rig up a table for routing the baffles to and get a vac and hose for dust collection. the space i'm working at isn't mine so i need to be extra considerate.

i'll make sure they work and the fill amt is good before i finish them
i was thinking black ash dayton vinyl and a hardwood baffle but i'll see how i do with the mdf baffles first


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

You can always cheat with the recess and just make your cut outs for the drivers in the mdf the. Use a hardwood overlay something along the 1/4" to 1/2" range and cut that to
Fit the outside. Then join the by clamping them together with plenty of wood glue in between. After they are joined together just use a trim bit on your router and even the edges out. Hope that made sense it's still early for me. Lol


----------



## skinney6 (Jun 9, 2012)

i thought about that but i'd have to find material that's the same thickness as the recess. do the mids and tweeters have the same recess?


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm not an expert but I don't know how much the recess play in with this design. Maybe you could inquire with someone with a little bit for knowledge than I.


----------



## skinney6 (Jun 9, 2012)

http://www.diyaudioandvideo.com/FAQ/Build/

toward the bottom he talks about that method but says you have to get it flush or "all work is wasted"
lol 
i'll play with the baffles this weekend
see what kind routing skills i have
or dont have


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

Rule #1 never listen to me !!


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

You know what I think would
Look sweet and be easy if you didn't do a hardwood baffle. Do either black or silver hammercoat paint from rustoleum. It's really easy to and you can basically do it right over the mdf. Just an idea. I have a picture of what it looks like in black if your interested.


----------



## skinney6 (Jun 9, 2012)

you changed your profile pic, i thought you were someone else. 

I really like the woodgrain look though
i'll see how i feel after i get em toghther


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

Yes sir.


----------



## iconrl (Jul 30, 2010)

Anymore progress on the tritrix speakers?


----------



## skinney6 (Jun 9, 2012)

yes! i've had them together rough for some time. i want to finish them, make em look a little nicer but been side-tracked. 
i love these things!! i've never had sound this nice.


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

Nicely done! If only "bare MDF" were a fashion statement (of the desirable sort)...


----------



## skinney6 (Jun 9, 2012)

i was afraid that when i hooked them up to test them i might never finish them. 
once i figure out there the ghost-in-the-machine is in my car i'll get back to work on them.
do you know where else i can get the black ash vinyl? partsexpress charges too much for shipping.


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

Check your local sign shop sometimes they can get the vinyl for you. Although the amount you get from parts express for the money it's a great buy.


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

Just applied finish to my first speaker, built in 2008 and completed 5 years later...

Try fabric stores, too...

Frnak


----------



## DrDyna (Jul 21, 2011)

skinney6 said:


> It probably makes a difference having the same speakers all around huh?


Yeah, that's very important. When action shifts around, having the same tonality on all the speakers makes transitions better. It's kinda annoying to have say, a truck drive by on the right side from front to back and when it gets to the back of the room, the sound it makes is different.


----------



## skinney6 (Jun 9, 2012)

fbov said:


> Just applied finish to my first speaker, built in 2008 and completed 5 years later...
> 
> Try fabric stores, too...
> 
> Frnak


nice! that makes me feel better. yesterday my tweeter in my left one crackled and went in and out for a min. now it's fine. i gotta crack it open and take a look. since it's not finished i can just unscrew and she'll open right up!


----------

